# Adult children behaving badly



## Colette Nolan

The luv of my life & I have been together for 9 years and will be married soon. I have no children and he has 3 adult children along with 4 grandchildren. I got along with them all until one day all of them got together and made an attack on me. It was TERRIBLE! It affected myself and my finacee mentally, emotionally & physcially. It was horrible on my finacee being what he was going thru w/his mother in the hospital. The timing was so selfish on their part! My finacee could not beleive the attack they made on me which consisted of numerous lies trying to break us up. My guy has stood behind me and is standing his ground with the children. There has been no communatication with the exception of them inviting him to family functions w/o me. He refuses to go. He states we are "one" and w/o me, they will not see him. They will do a surprise drop-in here at the house when they know I am at work, atleast he can see the grandkids although VERY uncomfortable around his children. He says they act as if nothing happened and I do not exsist... It's terrible! God how I miss the lil ones! I cry when I know the grandkids have been here because it has been so long! The adult children refuse to let me see the grandkids....
They have even kept the kids from their grandfather because of me and this is not the first time. At one point I thought it better to just break up than to have him not see his grand children. With guideance from our pastor we will remain together because we have a strong luv, bond and respect for each other.

Just blows me away how adult children can be so shallow to keep their childern from the ones who luv them. Thats so selfish and insensitve. What do they tell the children why they can't see their grand father or me???? It truly hurts the grandchildren because regretably the grandchildren will grow up thinking that this is the way it is suppose to be, AND it's not even their fault.... so sad. My heart continues to ache for the man I love.


----------



## Parrothead

Colette Nolan said:


> Just blows me away how adult children can be so shallow to keep their childern from the ones who luv them. Thats so selfish and insensitve. What do they tell the children why they can't see their grand father or me???? It truly hurts the grandchildren because regretably the grandchildren will grow up thinking that this is the way it is suppose to be, AND it's not even their fault.... so sad. My heart continues to ache for the man I love.


Yup...as bad as they are as the fiance's offspring imagine what they will be like as steps. 

Do you really want to live like this?


----------



## SHYONcE

dont let them disrupt your life together! my dad just got remarried several weeks ago. my younger sister (31) was being a drama queen about it, but her reasons were due to own life situation. She moans that my older sister has an awesome husband, and i have a pretty and nice wife (we have problem tho), but her marriage is bad so its not fair, blah blah. Dont let their attitude ruin your life. They are wrong not you imo.


----------

